# If the bird won't drink, try this



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

We folks who show pigeons, often find that our birds have trouble finding the water in a show holding pen.

Most pigeon supply companies sell special syringes for feeding babies and forcing water. 
A much more practical item that can often be found around the house is an enema bottle. After emptying and washing the enema bottle, fill about half full with water, insert deeply into the birds gullet (don't worry, the tip is soft and wont hurt them) and squeeze gently. An ounce or less is all that is needed. Works for doves and pigeons....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hadn't ever thought of using an enema bottle for hydrating a bird .. I ASSume it might work for feeding formula also .. have you ever tried it? We are always looking for easier/better ways to feed and hydrate babies or sick or injured birds. We have some very, very good methods documented in our resources section, but I think your approach is unique and probably works quite well.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My thought is this...if it does indeed work, it might be worth while to invest in a new enema apparatus and use it JUST for hydrating/feeding pigeons.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I saw someone hydrating his fantails that way at the Fresno show last year. I thought it was a good idea, especially for the little fans, which have a hard time drinking from the disposable cups used for water in the show cages anyway. 

One more show tip: At our show, and perhaps at most, they set the cages up by placing disposable coffee cups back to back and stapling them together in the corner. That keeps them from tipping over but the problem is that if your pigeon's water gets soiled, it's attached to the neigboring bird's cup. I take a small stapler and staple puller with me to the show so I can unfasten the staples, remove my bird's cup, rinse it and fill it with fresh water. If the neighboring bird's cup is dirty I clean it, too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a great Idea! I have never seen an emema bottle so I google imaged it....looks perfect...Ill need to keep some on hand...Also I will be passing the info along to the rehabers that work at the vet hosp. where I work...i hope someone trys it out for handfeeding to see how they like it...it looks like it would be a great alternative for those that are shy of tube feeding....I just love great Ideas..


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Enema bottle for feeding*

Yes, I have done this also for babies over a couple weeks old. I used a soluble chick mash, but had to cut the tip of the bottle to allow the foirmula to be squeezed through. 
Works OK, but sometimes the mash hardens in the birds crop....not good.

The tip on these bottles are too large for babies less than ten days old.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I saw someone hydrating his fantails that way at the Fresno show last year. I thought it was a good idea, especially for the little fans, which have a hard time drinking from the disposable cups used for water in the show cages anyway.


I showed this to several fantail guys in the last couple years....

Also, enema bottles are really cheap. Under $3.00 for two at any pharmacy. Another tip: for feeding a mash solution, unscrew the cap and remove the little plastic thing inside.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Hadn't ever thought of using an enema bottle for hydrating a bird *.. I ASSume it might work for feeding formula also .. *have you ever tried it? We are always looking for easier/better ways to feed and hydrate babies or sick or injured birds. We have some very, very good methods documented in our resources section, but I think your approach is unique and probably works quite well.
> 
> Terry


  Good one....Terry.

Now...how about an actual picture of the enema bottle used as a feeding/hydrating method....anyone?


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Enem Bottle*

It's called "Fleets Enema" and is sold everywhere. I have several on hand just for the birds....Which I have been told that I' for the birds....to which I agree. Last ones I bought about a year ago were in a two-pack for less than $3.00 at Savon drug store.


----------

